# New Reptile Shop in Exeter????



## sandboa (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey....i dont know if anyone can help me...i hear there is a new reptile shop in exeter but i dont know if its true? if so where and is it any good?

Cheers:2thumb:


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi sandboa,

It used to be south west reptiles but it has recently changed hands and has become tiny boa uk. This guy called jason is running it
That help?:lol2:


----------



## sandboa (Jan 7, 2009)

oh right thanks. is it any good and whats the new owner like?i went in there a couple of times when the old owner was in there and didnt think much of it to be honest!!!


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

Tis ok i don't mind it there, nice to see new stuff other than the same old stuff that use to be in there.


----------



## sandboa (Jan 7, 2009)

cool...i might have to go check it out. whats the shop called now?

xxx


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

tis staited above...Tiny Boas


----------



## repvet & stu (Jan 27, 2009)

*Tinyboas.....*

I have used this shop on a regular basis over the past few months... under the new managment, and was totally blown away by how clean it now is and to say friendly is not the word, the level of advice and care for customers is second to none!! as i used to use it under its old manager!!! and found the level of care for the animals on sale to be substandard, bordering on neglect....But out with old and in with the new, oh and the fragrant tabbaco smell has now gone.... I will continue to support TINYBOAS and wish them the best for the future..... they have an amazing range of reptiles, ranging from the basic to the exquisite, and have a woderful set of western diamond backs.....on offer !!! 
( DWA ONLY )


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

not forgetting the stunning Argus monitor. Good luck Jason


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

they got a website? I use the old one for many years and the fragrant tobacco could never be good in a reptile shop - how did he never get done!!!!
It will be good to see vivs without piles of dead insects in the bottom!


----------

